# Autoglym SRP, Ultra Deep Shine or HD Wax?



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Guys!

Okay, I'm stuck with all these AG products now, no idea of what to get next..

My ride is black and previously I'm using Meg stuffs, decided to change my detailing stuffs for a while and switch to AG instead. My next detailing schedule is coming and intending to get some AG products. So my questions are; 

What's the differences between SRP and Ultra Deep Shine? Am I suppose to use SRP first, then Ultra Deep Shine, and follow by HD Wax?

Any experts here care to share your views?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

You only use one or the other.
SRP followed by EGP or HD wax.
UDS on its own as its a all in one polish.


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> You only use one or the other.
> SRP followed by EGP or HD wax.
> UDS on its own as its a all in one polish.


So is the function of UDS same as SRP since it is also a polish? I'm really confuse here.. :wall:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

SRP is primarily a cleanser but offers some protection. 

UDS is primarily a darkening sealant but offers some cleansing ability.

Use one or the other depending on the condition of your paint and then apply AG HD on top if you wish.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

HD wax after SRP - UDS isn't up to much. IMO.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

SRP then HD wax is really good, I used to use the UDS on my old black golf. Its very easy to remove, a lot of my friends use it and love it!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I always get confused over how these products differ.

So assuming the paintwork was swirl free and no fillers were needed (such as on my newly resprayed metalic grey car), what combination of SRP/EGP/UDS/HDwax should be applied?


----------



## Richn83 (May 12, 2011)

Ive just got to the end of a tub of HD wax and have been very impressed by its longlevity and great beading and easy to remove if not left to reside for too long. Used to use SRP on my Focus and it helped to clean and fill swirls. HD wax kit also comes with the applicator and microfibre so very good in that respect, I used HD cleanser before applying with excellent results.

Lead farmer you would be best to use HD cleanser then HD wax if you have paint work without any flaws.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

SRP then HD wax. The HD is a fantastic wax mate.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

As Gally says, it really is a good wax for the money and is easily available. SRP then HD quick and easy:thumb:


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

Seems from the replies so far, seems that UDS is rather redundant?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

As is EGP imo.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I never used EGP once i discovered HD wax. Depends what you what, for the money I still think the UDS is a good product, just on and off like SRP.


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

ROMEYR32 said:


> I never used EGP once i discovered HD wax. Depends what you what, for the money I still think the UDS is a good product, just on and off like SRP.


you have tried the UDS? how does it compare to SRP after use? I'm driving a black car, thus I'm wondering if UDS really does significantly brings out the depth of the color..


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Richn83 said:


> Lead farmer you would be best to use HD cleanser then HD wax if you have paint work without any flaws.


Cheers:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

mob_by said:


> you have tried the UDS? how does it compare to SRP after use? I'm driving a black car, thus I'm wondering if UDS really does significantly brings out the depth of the color..


UDS looks better than SRP on black and you can still put hd wax over the top. Search on here there'e some photos of a Citroen C5 with that combo on it.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

if you want to remove swirl marks ect using SRP will only mask your swirls not remove them I use gtechniq this removes them permently P1 polish gtechniq. Then seal with a sealent or a good quality wax ie autoglym hd wax. Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

bigmc said:


> UDS looks better than SRP on black and you can still put hd wax over the top. Search on here there'e some photos of a Citroen C5 with that combo on it.


OMG! Amazing! :argie::argie: makes me wanna detail my car right away!


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

One more question guys, so when do I use SRP and when do I use UDS? I just checked the price of the HD wax here in Singapore, it costs SGD$201.00!! That is about 99 pounds!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

bigmc said:


> UDS looks better than SRP on black and you can still put hd wax over the top. Search on here there'e some photos of a Citroen C5 with that combo on it.


Thanks for the plug bigmc:thumb:
Sometimes pictures are better than words.
Thanks.:wave:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't discount UDS, used it on my Alfa Red 156 and it looked amazing. Got a metallic grey 156 now and will be using UDS if I ever get a chance to give it a clean.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive got both SRP & UDS and think UDS is a really underated product, Ive had some really positive comments after using UDS, easy to use and looks good on dark coloured cars in decent condition, good 'all in one product' for a quick once over when youre pushed for time, much better than Megs Tech Wax 2.0 for example IMO.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im hoping my paint will be in good order following its respray, so would there be any benefit in using UDS, then HD wax cleanser, then HD wax? 

Or should I skip either the UDS or cleanser?


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

the effect of Use

Autoglym HD cleanser
Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine
Autoglym HD Wax

result


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I have Srp,Uds and Hd wax and on my black Focus prefer Uds then after a few washes some Hd wax, amazing results


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

piotrtdi said:


> the effect of Use
> 
> Autoglym HD cleanser
> Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine
> ...


Those links only take me to the AG home page. I assume the above products should be used in the order shown?

Would you say that AG HD cleanser is really necessary if ive already used Tardis & Iron-x? One reviewer of UDS on Amazon mentions that Autoglym state not to use their HD wax on top of UDS, but I cant find any mention of this on their website.


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Those links only take me to the AG home page.
> 
> I assume the above products should be used in the order shown?


so thoroughly
first Autoglym HD cleanser
second Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine
third Autoglym HD Wax



LeadFarmer said:


> Would you say that AG HD cleanser is really necessary if ive already used Tardis & Iron-x?


I do not know
but Autoglym HD cleanser cleans and prepares the paint wax

HD Wax 50/50

Rain


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah ha! finally..done..

- AG Bodyworks Shampoo Conditioner
- AG Claykit
- AG SRP
- AG UDS
- AG HD Wax 
- AG Bumper Care
- AG Instant Tyre Dressing
+ Plenty of elbow grease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Side Panel









Side Panel









Side Panel









Side Panel (Close Up)









Roof









Bonnet









Boot


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

mob_by said:


> Ah ha! finally..done..
> 
> - AG Bodyworks Shampoo Conditioner
> - AG Claykit
> ...


Looks great, why did you use srp then uds, just out of interest..


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi!

After gathering all the information, it seems that UDS does perform a good job to enhance dark color paints and it contains some wax as well. Thus decided to try it out and just put on 1 layer of HD wax. But imho, I don't really see any differences between the 1st round of SRP and then UDS, both looks the same to me, maybe on microscopic level some swirls and marks might have been filled / remove. 

Just a word of cautious, it is quite hard to remove UDS, SRP is easier and i guess I might just skip UDS in future and go straight to 2 layers of HD wax. Right now I only have 1 layer of it.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

just top it up on your next wash, its easy stuff to remove, it will give you a better finish as well.


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

:thumb: will do that at this coming weekend.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

mob_by said:


> Hi!
> 
> After gathering all the information, it seems that UDS does perform a good job to enhance dark color paints and it contains some wax as well. Thus decided to try it out and just put on 1 layer of HD wax. But imho, I don't really see any differences between the 1st round of SRP and then UDS, both looks the same to me, maybe on microscopic level some swirls and marks might have been filled / remove.
> 
> Just a word of cautious, it is quite hard to remove UDS, SRP is easier and i guess I might just skip UDS in future and go straight to 2 layers of HD wax. Right now I only have 1 layer of it.


I dont think you need to use SRP and UDS together, it really should be one or the other, SRP then wax or just UDS, and if you must wax over UDS (AGs official stance is that you shouldnt) give it 24 hours before you wax over it


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

80skid said:


> I dont think you need to use SRP and UDS together, it really should be one or the other, SRP then wax or just UDS, and if you must wax over UDS (AGs official stance is that you shouldnt) give it 24 hours before you wax over it


yup..anyway, UDS is really hard to remove..so I might leave it next time, SRP and then straight to HD wax..


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Use less if you're finding it hard to remove.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

mob_by said:


> Ah ha! finally..done..
> 
> - AG Bodyworks Shampoo Conditioner
> - AG Claykit
> ...


I like how you stuck to the one system and I can see some logic in following SRP with UDS. The SRP does the heavy cleaning, then UDS adds another load of fillers and a stronger sealant. Absolutely love full-system details.


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

VZSS250 said:


> I like how you stuck to the one system and I can see some logic in following SRP with UDS. The SRP does the heavy cleaning, then UDS adds another load of fillers and a stronger sealant. Absolutely love full-system details.


:thumb: Thanks..at the end of the day, the effort spent is worth admiring.. :lol:


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

I have absolute zero idea how they remove that UDS so easily.. 





Maybe some AG gurus here can share some tips?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Did you see how little he used for the whole bonnet? You need to use it like a wax, thin layers is all that is needed.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

mob_by said:


> Ah ha! finally..done..
> 
> - AG Bodyworks Shampoo Conditioner
> - AG Claykit
> ...


Is that AG Elbow Grease? Where did you buy it from.:lol:


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Use less if you're finding it hard to remove.


agreed

Ive never had a problem removing it, infact it was pretty easy to remove, just dont slap loads on :thumb:


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Is that AG Elbow Grease? Where did you buy it from.:lol:


hahaha...:lol:


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

Really it is that easy to remove?! I probably have 1-2 dabs about the size of my finger tip, and applied it on at least 1/3 of a panel. It that too much?


----------

